# Metastatic cancer



## Cynthia A (Apr 2, 2009)

can you please help clarify.    This person has metastatic prostate cancer.  Can you please let me know how to code this?  I know that the primary site is the prostate and that the cancer has spread.   The H/P indicate that he had a prostatectomy  with mets to bone.  this is only documented in the H/P and not in the progress notes.   I am coding for a hospitialist group


----------



## dtricia (Apr 2, 2009)

If you are coding the progress note and the doctor only says 'metastatic prostate cancer' without saying the bony mets, I would not add it. I would only code the 185


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Apr 2, 2009)

ktricia said:


> If you are coding the progress note and the doctor only says 'metastatic prostate cancer' without saying the bony mets, I would not add it. I would only code the 185





I agree.....


----------



## Gemini18 (Apr 3, 2009)

I would use 198.82, because the cancer as spread.


----------



## MrsAllen07 (Jul 24, 2014)

Question I have a diagnosis of Metastatic prostate cancer to the pelvic bone. Now would I code it as 198.89, 185


----------

